# ¼" shank, ¼" straight bit, extra long



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anybody know of a store that I can walk into today and buy a ¼" straight bit that is 3" or better in overall length?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Long shot ▼

Router Bits in Houston, Texas (TX), US

======


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

OTOH, I'm not sure you'd want to. A 3" x 1/4" shank bit is going to be very whippy. If you have no option, because your router won't take a 1/2" shank cutter, I'd buy a couple. You need to take VERY light cuts with it and even then, there's a fair chance of one snapping.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 31, 2008)

I wound up just figuring something else out. I thank yall


----------



## jimmy diesel (Dec 15, 2011)

Is there someone who makes a three inch or longer 1/2"shank straight bit 1/2" in diameter. I am trying to true up the inside and outside of a radius that is rough cut using a template


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 pc 1/2" SH 3" Blade Extra Long Straight Router Bit | eBay

OR

The one below for template work.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-SH...601698846?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e6877c61e
====



jimmy diesel said:


> Is there someone who makes a three inch or longer 1/2"shank straight bit 1/2" in diameter. I am trying to true up the inside and outside of a radius that is rough cut using a template


----------

